# Help?



## magaz (May 12, 2007)

Hey people.. Sorry for asking this may seem simple but i was wondering. I think im going to try spinning for some perch down on my local river been looking and seen a few nice features what i thought might be good for perch.. overhanging trees, reeds etc.. was thinking it would be best with a small ondex spinner.. but do i or not use a wiretrace just incase a pike goes for it, and if so what to recommend.

Cheers.


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

use worms and an ultra lite pole


----------



## Ac_EsS (Jul 3, 2007)

you guys catch perch in rivers? i always thought perch were cought in open bodies of water and they swam in schools. never heard of fishin in a river for them. how is fishing for perch in a river? sounds interesting


----------



## mallardrocker (Nov 29, 2006)

i fish for perch in rivers, even heard of jumbo's being caught and lots of them... try it


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Are you fishing white perch or yellow perch there in the UK? 
The places you name aren't traditional yellow perch haunts, but they could be found there based on your flow and other factors.

Most around these parts are used to fishing for perch in lakes. I saw the word "wiretrace" and also figured you are in Europe. We call them "leaders" here in the states. I would advise against leaders for perch.


----------

